# Where, oh where will I strike again...



## Zorro (Jun 22, 2007)

Ah, the fruitless efforts at those who seek to unmask me...


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Look what crawled out of the woodwork:r


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

:tpd:


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

No worries, it's just Elvis.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> No worries, it's just Elvis.


:r :r

I hope he bombs VinnDog again. LoL!!! That always cracks my sh*t up! :r


----------



## rlacapra1 (Mar 30, 2007)

hmmmm the masked marauder is at it again...go get 'em :ss


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2007)

Can I guess?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

waves hand...pfft


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

Who is that masked man?????


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

I take it he is no newbie


----------



## thunderbucks (Mar 21, 2006)

Should I understand how there is a member that has only been here for 27 days at the most with 284 ring gauge and *one* post?


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

thunderbucks said:


> Should I understand how there is a member that has only been here for 27 days at the most with 284 ring gauge and *one* post?


He is just that awesome i guess haha :ss


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

thunderbucks said:


> Should I understand how there is a member that has only been here for 27 days at the most with 284 ring gauge and *one* post?


Ahhhh those darn mods and their sense of humor......:tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)




----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

thunderbucks said:


> Should I understand how there is a member that has only been here for 27 days at the most with 284 ring gauge and *one* post?


I can help you understand, *RG and post count don't mean chit!* People put too much emphasis on post count and RG. Take a look at the members section and you will see that most( but not all) true FOG's don't have the excessively high post counts or RG. People need to worry less about their post count and RG and worry more about reading and learning what this site has to offer other than putting so much emphasis on how many post and how much RG people have.

I have often wondered how most people would react if the mods or pds took all the RG and reset it back to 20 for everyone. Same with post count. I bet that would cause a big whining session about RG and post count.

/Thread jack off

Back to the topic at hand. Go get them Zorro! Someone's gonna get the sword on this one.

CBF:w


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> waves hand...pfft


Zorro schmorro....


----------



## Syekick (Jun 5, 2007)

SD Beerman said:


> Who is that masked man?????


And where is he taking those sheep?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

thunderbucks said:


> Should I understand how there is a member that has only been here for 27 days at the most with 284 ring gauge and *one* post?


6 days to be exact (now if you put the arrow thingy of your mouse on someones name and click, you can see their profile and their actual join date.)

As far as RG is concerned, get over it. There are many people who join the board who are fairly well known AND respected by current members. Not everyone who joins is a stranger to everyone else.

:2


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

:r Gotta luv it.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Must be a dud:r


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Zorro returns! :gn


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

George Hamilton frequents the board?
:tu


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Marlboro Cigars said:


> George Hamilton frequents the board?
> :tu


No it's Antonio Bandaras...


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2007)

DriftyGypsy said:


> No it's Antonio Bandaras...


NO, It's actually................

Nevermind. I would hate for him to come looking for me with that sword of his!:r

I wonder who will get "Zee" slashed across their mailboxes this month?


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

thunderbucks said:


> Should I understand how there is a member that has only been here for 27 days at the most with 284 ring gauge and *one* post?


I guess you didn't watch Zorro when you were a kid.........


----------

